# Stingy source hogs



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

Im trying to figure out why its so hard for new guys like me to get a good source?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

.... because no one trust you?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

I mean if you think you'll find a source here, you are mistaken. This is not a source board, if you are referring to other places I can only assume like I previously mentioned, people don't know/trust you.


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

So if I put a picture of a duck on my photo and start talking a bunch of disrepectful nonsense to people they will trust me? I doubt anyone on this site know you either, you could be Osama


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> So if I put a picture of a duck on my photo and start talking a bunch of disrepectful nonsense to people they will trust me? I doubt anyone on this site know you either, you could be Osama



Wrong, the SeaLs murked his ass already so rules that out.
Secondly, you are a very confused individual if you think me telling you the truth is disrespectful. Seriously, why do you think people don't tell you where to buy illegal drugs on the internet?
I didn't say anything negative about you, I implied a plausible reason you can't find illegal things through the internet.
Moral of the story, don't do illegal things.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 21, 2015)

Dream u seem like a good guy. Trustworthy. Send me your contact info and the credit card u want to charge the gear to and I will send it to you. Thanks.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2015)

It's not. E-roids list sources outright.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

Well, guess I was wrong. People do trust you, the question now; do you trust others?


----------



## Milo (Oct 21, 2015)

The year was 1956. Captain of the Spanish Club, and somewhat of a sauer kraut aficionado, you could understand why I was highly sought after by the girls at Nantucket High. After all, I had already been accepted into Phoenix University. 
I could have had any one of them. And they would have giggled and blushed as they talked about it at lunch as school girls tend to do. However I didn't want them. Sure they were beautiful, but I couldn't connect with them intellectually. No, it was Ms. Beatrice that I had loved. A love as hot as a fiery Phoenix, that couldn't be touched due to its really hot feathers.
I knew she felt the same. As I would sit in class, I would occasionally catch glance of her fondling her breast as she intently stared at my privates. That is when I knew she had to be mine.
At the end of our final class session I stayed behind to thank her for the wonderful lessons she had taught us throughout the school year. She had simply responded with a flattered "Thank you Ned." Her intentions were so obvious, as we're mine. I wanted her, and she wanted me. The tension was too much to bear. I grab my junk with my left hand, reach for her with my right. My eyes closed, waiting for a reciprocation. As I open my eyes, I immediately was struck across the face with a yard stick. Broke it right over my face. That was the first time in my life I had an ejaculation by assault.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 21, 2015)

You're a poet Milo. That was beautiful.


----------



## Milo (Oct 21, 2015)

thqmas said:


> You're a poet Milo. That was beautiful.



Thank you. Always remember your first.


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

Ive already order from the 3rd top source on eroids and now im waiting on my gear. I just dont understand how people can offord the injectables


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

milo said:


> that couldn't be touched due to its really hot feathers.
> .



*fukking gold!*


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

Okay what type of credit do you prefer?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> I've already order from the 3rd top source on eroids, and now I'm waiting on my gear. I just don't understand how people can afford the injectable!


Kind of a grammar Nazi, I fixed the spelling and punctuation.

What did you buy and how much did you pay?


----------



## Ardor (Oct 21, 2015)

Haha. I missed reading these posts.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> Ive already order from the 3rd top source on eroids and now im waiting on my gear. I just dont understand how people can offord the injectables



It's an expensive habit. I've tried to switch to heroin for years.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> Ive already order from the 3rd top source on eroids and now im waiting on my gear. I just dont understand how people can offord the injectables



Just ask if they accept food stamps.


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

I guess im just all flustered and excited. Im a virgin and just nervous. Please take it easy and lube me good. I ordered dbol and winny 100 10 mg of each im wondering which I should try first


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> It's an expensive habit. I've tried to switch to heroin for years.



True story, I'm his sponsor. You have no idea of the sleepless night I've encountered with him calling me hopped up on Drol and Halo because he had a AAS relapse....


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> I guess im just all flustered and excited. Im a virgin and just nervous. Please take it easy and lube me good. I ordered dbol and winny 100 10 mg of each im wondering which I should try first


This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ardor (Oct 21, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> This doesn't make sense.



He, she or it is trying the sympathy angle.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

Ardor said:


> He, she or it is trying the sympathy angle.



I was referring to the dosage. Not sure why sympathy tactic is in play though. I already explained this is not a source board, no one can help with that.


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

Ardor said:


> He, she or it is trying the sympathy angle.



I ordered 100 10 mg tablets of dianabol and 100 10mg stanazol . Is that better?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

What doses you planning to run it at, and what will your PCT look like?
How much did that cost you compared to getting injectable?
Are you planning to run HCG and an AI?


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry im not a phsyc major but I guess it was a sympothy tactic.  just looking for some good guidance on where I can find a good source board since everyone here says eroids is a scam


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

I was think on starting 20 mg of dbol but then wondered if I could stack both of them


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

I probably sound really dumb but I have to start somewhere


----------



## thqmas (Oct 21, 2015)

Just use both together.

Seriously thou, don't do an oral only cycle.

Maybe your problem in finding a source is that you have no experience with AAS, so no one wants to take responsibility on how bad you gonna Fuk yourself?

Edit: Do NOT (!), stack both. I was sarcastic.

Starting somewhere? How about gaining knowledge before trying to gain muscles? How about telling us your stats and your goals? How about researching and asking question BEFORE buying stuff?

How old are you anyway?

And Beedeezys' questions are still waiting for answers.


----------



## Ardor (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> I ordered 100 10 mg tablets of dianabol and 100 10mg stanazol . Is that better?



Got it. Apologies, I misread.


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

Well thanx for responding to my ignorant questions I guess I learned a couple things


----------



## Ardor (Oct 21, 2015)

Is this your first?


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes it is and I now feel like you guys are just to intelligent for me to comprehend


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 21, 2015)

Guess ill just use my usual trial n error method


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> Yes it is and I now feel like you guys are just to intelligent for me to comprehend



Dream, I don't feel comfortable giving you any advice on steroids.
Don't take this wrong, but you seem quite young and not well educated.
I think you need to focus on diet and training and if you really want to take a compound that could have greave consequences you should do a LOT of research on the topic. Don't take the dbol or winny yet. Educate yourself and re-evaluate once you really understand how these things work.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> Guess ill just use my usual trial n error method



Don't do that brother. Ppl are just trying to help you.

What Beedeezy told you just now is priceless. This is the best advise you can get.

Go with the 'trial n error method', and I assure you, you will look back at this post and understand that we were the good guys.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 21, 2015)

welcome aboard. lots of great info for you on this site. you being a virgin, there are a ton of things to learn. start slow and low and you'll be heading in the right direction. make some friends and learn.


----------



## nightster (Oct 21, 2015)

Slow waaaaay down. There is plenty of info on the stickies.. check them out.   Relax a bit


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 21, 2015)

Oral only cycles are for women


----------



## mugzy (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> Ive already order from the 3rd top source on eroids and now im waiting on my gear. I just dont understand how people can offord the injectables



The Underground is for discussing such things as sources, product quality, etc however titling a post a such and asking for a source implies you are looking for a private source hence the response. Feel free to discuss whatever brand steroids you like however I don't think its likely a savvy veteran with a private source is going to pass on his trusted suppliers information to a new person on a forum.

Welcome to UGBB


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 21, 2015)

Bro just listen up to these guys. Take it from me I'm a newb also and I was a little antsy to get my first cycle in but there's tons you need to learn and you'll learn here. Just stick around don't be so damn eager to score some gear do lots research join other forums. And make as much natty gains as possible before you make the move to the dark side.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> Yes it is and I now feel like you guys are just to intelligent for me to comprehend



Brother, you need to do your research. I was a complete newbie as well (and I still am in some regards) when I joined this site a few years (or so) ago. Read up, learn what others are saying, google/search for terms you don't understand. Over time you will get it figured out, it takes time.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 21, 2015)

There is no ****ing way this is a serious post.

1). "I need a source"
2) "I ordered from the #3 source on a garbage website"
3)  "I never did this before" (we've all heard that one before)
4). "I don't know what I'm doing, but I'm excited because I ordered something"
5). "I have no idea what I'm doing"
6). "You all are so smart, but I'm going to go with the trial and error method"
7). "Rather than research, I'm just going to guess.  Reading all this information is hard"
8). "At least I paid for ****ing up my hormone levels and body for the foreseeable future--that is, if my gear isn't garbage."

I know stupid people can really surprise you, but you can't be that stupid.  If you are, enjoy whatever it is you are going to do, because I'm betting you will never do it again.


----------



## Dex (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes, you sound young. How old are you? What are your current stats (Ht, Wt, PRs)?  How long have you been working out and what is your diet? If you can't answer these questions or feel the need to lie about the answers, you are not ready for gear. If you are in your twenties, you should be able to bust a$$ in the gym and eat in order to get solid gains. 

However, there are some people that start losing test in their twenties. If this is a concern of yours, go get a blood test to find out where you are. Actually, if you are still planning on doing the orals, you should get bloods first. In just 5 weeks of 25mg dbol my liver enzymes were elevated quite a bit. IMO, you won't get much out of an oral only cycle and it isn't worth the health risks.


----------



## mickems (Oct 21, 2015)

Lilo said:


> Just ask if they accept food stamps.



I was going to say that but, I didn't want to show my age, so, I was going to say EBT instead.


----------



## mickems (Oct 21, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> There is no ****ing way this is a serious post.
> 
> 1). "I need a source"
> 2) "I ordered from the #3 source on a garbage website"
> ...




yes, you can be this stupid. this sounds typical of a young noob with " I wanna be big" syndrome. desperate and jumping right in, as ignorant as can be.


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 21, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> So if I put a picture of a duck on my photo and start talking a bunch of disrepectful nonsense to people they will trust me? I doubt anyone on this site know you either, you could be Osama


I think he means you have been condition for Instant Gratification. It doesn't work on these types of forums. You stick around a while and learn, ask questions. No one knows if your LE or some other joker. So you have to earn respect.


----------



## snake (Oct 21, 2015)

OP
You need to take a deep breath and a step back. You're going about this the wrong way. 

Milo,
You owe me the 2 minutes of my life you stole from me!


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 21, 2015)

$20 op is either a liberal or lives in his parents basement


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 21, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> $20 op is either a liberal or lives in his parents basement



I'm a liberal, back up off me!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a belly button


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I'm a liberal, back up off me!



Seriously?
I'm socially liberal and fiscally conservative.
Viva la Libertarian party!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2015)

I remember my first cycle. Was fawking beautiful. Fawking roadster, Man. I road the bloody hell out of that b1tch like it owed me money.

Good times...good times...


----------



## j2048b (Oct 22, 2015)

damn it i always miss out on all the fun!! nice cycle btw hahah damn it all to heck ned flanders style


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 22, 2015)

no way this is serious...


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 22, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> no way this is serious...



Sadly I believe it was.


----------



## SoldierBull (Oct 24, 2015)

It makes people feel important to possess knowledge that others want and dont have... Simple as that.

Only reason most of the given "reasons" would be valid is if they were the source themselves...


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 24, 2015)

SoldierBull said:


> It makes people feel important to possess knowledge that others want and dont have... Simple as that.
> 
> Only reason most of the given "reasons" would be valid is if they were the source themselves...


You're wrong, but that's like... your opinion.... man.

^ in honor of the announcement of part two.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 24, 2015)

SoldierBull said:


> It makes people feel important to possess knowledge that others want and dont have... Simple as that.
> 
> Only reason most of the given "reasons" would be valid is if they were the source themselves...



ahhhhh, no.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 24, 2015)

SoldierBull said:


> It makes people feel important to possess knowledge that others want and dont have... Simple as that.
> 
> Only reason most of the given "reasons" would be valid is if they were the source themselves...



You're off to a bad start here bub. 

They're illegal drugs, they're not supposed to be easy to find. And besides that, this is NOT a source board. By refusing to have sources sponsoring the board, we aren't arm barred into promoting them, and clouding the honesty that we're known for.  That's why the content on this forum is so damn good, and we've all got each other's backs. 
If something is shit, it's shit. And we'll let you know.  

At the end of the day, results are 80% diet and training anyway. Sack up and do the work OP.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2015)

love this place


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 24, 2015)

SoldierBull said:


> It makes people feel important to possess knowledge that others want and dont have... Simple as that.
> 
> Only reason most of the given "reasons" would be valid is if they were the source themselves...



U wot mate?


----------



## dreambuilder (Oct 26, 2015)

Still waiting on my oral dball, oral winny, tested e and deca. I ordered my injectables from a different place than my orals. Hopefully I'll get at least one order. Anyone ever tried gear-uni........com? Just wondering  if I blew my 300 bucks


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 26, 2015)

99% of us don't buy gear from websites.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 27, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> 99% of us don't buy gear from websites.



I get most of my gear from Amazon.com with free 2 day shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=gear


----------



## thqmas (Oct 27, 2015)

trodizzle, you're such a newb. I buy only on ebay to get my arms Jacked and padded good.


----------



## widehips71 (Oct 27, 2015)

Only a complete dipshit ISN'T a stingy source hog.  And I don't like dealing with dipshits


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 27, 2015)

The gear is great & the pump is fabulous www.gaymart.com


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 27, 2015)

What a great thread.  Yes, we are just pretentious bastards that enjoy withholding information to make our tiny penises seem larger.  Get the fuk out of here, really?

Ever considered that sites discussing illegal consumables may have law enforcement trolling around, looking for sources/people to bust? And who is to say that you're even ready for something like that?  You know no one, no one knows you, your training, level of commitment, etc.  This isn't a dime bag of weed, earn it ya fuks.


----------



## Dex (Oct 27, 2015)

If you want sources, go check out other forums. If you want good information from cool guys/gals, keep on reading and posting here.


----------



## SoldierBull (Oct 28, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> You're off to a bad start here bub.
> 
> They're illegal drugs, they're not supposed to be easy to find. And besides that, this is NOT a source board. By refusing to have sources sponsoring the board, we aren't arm barred into promoting them, and clouding the honesty that we're known for.  That's why the content on this forum is so damn good, and we've all got each other's backs.
> If something is shit, it's shit. And we'll let you know.
> ...



If this is the case then why not instantly ban somone lookin for a source instead of telling them "stick around" , "put in the work"  etc. And so forth... That is clearly misleading with the implication of ...if i trust you i will sell you juice... 

You can spin that any way you like but for everybody from the outside lookin in that is the understanding of statements like those


----------



## thqmas (Oct 28, 2015)

SoldierBull said:


> If this is the case then why not instantly ban somone lookin for a source instead of telling them "stick around" , "put in the work"  etc. And so forth... That is clearly misleading with the implication of ...if i trust you i will sell you juice...
> 
> You can spin that any way you like but for everybody from the outside lookin in that is the understanding of statements like those



You quote Toolsteel, yet the statement you are referring to were made by 'heady muscle', a user with 4 posts.

If you are taking the word of a 4 post user as something misleading, or that is implicating something, you have a real problem.

Everyone on the outside wont understand what you understand from this thread. Not everyone's like you - you know.

And your comment


SoldierBull said:


> It makes people feel important to possess knowledge that others want and don't have... Simple as that.
> 
> Only reason most of the given "reasons" would be valid is if they were the source themselves...



shows real lake of maturity (you're 35 right?).

If I have sources, I can not give them away to anybody. It's a responsibility. I don't want to give access to gear to someone I know will fuk himself and at the end will make a bad name for all AAS users.

If you give a source to a 15 years old with no knowledge, in my book, you're a dangerous (stupid) man.

If you think people in this forum find themselves important because they have a source and others don't, then you are realy in the wrong place.

The thing is, I'm really happy I found a board that don't have ppl posting hilarious bullshit and bro science. A place where ppl really communicate as a community and not as a source board.

This forum is mature (as much as guys can be lol), this is not a source board, and you can pull all the rhetoric BS you want, it wont change (or so I hope).


----------



## SoldierBull (Oct 28, 2015)

I dont speak Aussie or understand when they speak...

Plain English or a simple spell check might alleviate our communication problem


----------



## SoldierBull (Oct 28, 2015)

thqmas said:


> You quote Toolsteel, yet the statement you are referring to were made by 'heady muscle', a user with 4 posts.
> 
> If you are taking the word of a 4 post user as something misleading, or that is implicating something, you have a real problem.
> 
> ...



I understand this logic for sure. Just looking out for the greater good... Being responsible and mature. With the same logic and the known use of all the fakes out there wouldnt it be MORE responsible to turn a rookie on to real legit juice then letting him or her take a stab at shooting God knows what into themselves??? There is a flipside no doubt.

I am not telling you or anyone to give YOUR source or any source but maybe give a point in the right direction or good constructive critisism instead of bashing a rookie for his stupidity, or in most cases, his ignorance of maybe thinking a forum with damn near countless articles and tutorials on gear including but not limited to source info might be able to help him.

With all that said... I am not promoting give out sources or the contrary.. I just call em like i see em


----------



## thqmas (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok, you clarified yourself very well. I understand what you say.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 28, 2015)

SoldierBull said:


> I dont speak Aussie or understand when they speak...
> 
> Plain English or a simple spell check might alleviate our communication problem



You were referring to me and my bad English?

I'm as bad with Germen, Spanish and Russian.

My Hebrew, Arab and French are better I assure you (I was born in France and raised in Israel).

6 languages are enough for me, for now.

Hope you enjoy mastering 1 language SoldierBull.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 28, 2015)

Can someone take this kids shovel away before he digs his hole any deeper?

It's early. I'm still waking up. And I don't have time to hit every detail. 

Some kid walks into our bar, that we spent years building, jumps up on a table and shouts HEY YOU ****ERS I KNOW YOU GOT WHAT I WANT NOW GIVE IT TO ME!!!
So we all chuckle and tell him to sit the **** down, have a pint, and calm his tits. 

THAT is how this went down. We didn't tell him to eat shit or boot him out the door. 


You on the other hand.. I kindly suggest you change your attitude real quick if you want any sort of respect around here.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 28, 2015)

This thread would have been sooooo much shorter if I would have found it sooner. 

My apologies


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 28, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> This thread would have been sooooo much shorter if I would have found it sooner.
> 
> My apologies


Truth, Your absence has been felt!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 28, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Truth, Your absence has been felt!



I would have started out by bashing his title " stingy ". Hahaha. What are you like 6. I haven't heard one of my kids use the word stingy since they were old enough to realize that the milk doesn't just magically appear in the refrigerator.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 28, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I would have started out by bashing his title " stingy ". Hahaha. What are you like 6. I haven't heard one of my kids use the word stingy since they were old enough to realize that the milk doesn't just magically appear in the refrigerator.



My kids are just finding out that milk actually comes from boobs...


----------



## Joliver (Oct 28, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My kids are just finding out that milk actually comes from boobs...



You mean to tell me my two favorite things in the god damn world are DIRECTLY related?  

It's gonna be a good day tater...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2015)

SoldierBull said:


> If this is the case then why not instantly ban somone lookin for a source



There's this interesting concept we practice here, it's called freedom of speech. Maybe you've heard of it?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2015)

thqmas said:


> You were referring to me and my bad English?
> 
> I'm as bad with Germen, Spanish and Russian.
> 
> ...



Damn you have me beat. I only know 3.5


----------



## Joliver (Oct 28, 2015)

thqmas said:


> You were referring to me and my bad English?
> 
> I'm as bad with Germen, Spanish and Russian.
> 
> ...





DocDePanda187123 said:


> Damn you have me beat. I only know 3.5



We speak 'Murican in here!


----------



## Lilo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Seeker (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome to SI. Post up,make friends!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 28, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Welcome to SI. Post up,make friends!



This doesnt always happen. Been here since the beginning and no body wants to be my friend but herm. Herm is a weird friend though...everytime we go out he always picks me up at 8...opens the car doors for me...pays for my meals and loads me up on drinks...then when he takes me home he gets super pissed when i say goodbye and get out of his car. Its like he wants something but wont tell me what...im not a fkn mind reader for petes sake


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> This doesnt always happen. Been here since the beginning and no body wants to be my friend but herm. Herm is a weird friend though...everytime we go out he always picks me up at 8...opens the car doors for me...pays for my meals and loads me up on drinks...then when he takes me home he gets super pissed when i say goodbye and get out of his car. Its like he wants something but wont tell me what...im not a fkn mind reader for petes sake



*raises hand* what so terrorists don't count anymore!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 28, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> *raises hand* what so terrorists don't count anymore!



No no no dont get it twisted...i love me some terrorists but youve never made it "official"

You need to show me an act of friendship...like a letter in the mail with ricin inside...or car bomb my car...something!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 28, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> No no no dont get it twisted...i love me some terrorists but youve never made it "official"
> 
> You need to show me an act of friendship...like a letter in the mail with ricin inside...or car bomb my car...something!!




You guys could just pin some tren together and seal the deal.


----------



## dekker (Oct 30, 2015)

try .ca or ca...I found both too be great sites...

no posting source info or you will be banned.


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 30, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dream u seem like a good guy. Trustworthy. Send me your contact info and the credit card u want to charge the gear to and I will send it to you. Thanks.



can i get in on this?? will you take money order made out to cash? also ill send my social security card and birth certificate so you KNOW im trustworthy.


----------



## Ardor (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't really understand these forums but man is this stuff entertaining.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Nov 1, 2015)

not sure about finding gear/advice through this site but its great for porn.


----------



## dreambuilder (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I got my order through gear university. They are legit and professional.  I'm doing well, thanks for all your help(sarcasm intended). Maybe this will help others in my situation. Ef the rules!!


----------



## Milo (Nov 3, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> Hey guys, I got my order through gear university. They are legit and professional.  I'm doing well, thanks for all your help(sarcasm intended). Maybe this will help others in my situation. Ef the rules!!



There are a lot of people in your situation. They just aren't stupid as **** and go buy illegal shit to inject into your body from anybody that will sell it. Good luck with your gains.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 3, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> Hey guys, I got my order through gear university. They are legit and professional.  I'm doing well, thanks for all your help(sarcasm intended). Maybe this will help others in my situation. Ef the rules!!



Ha, last time I heard of Soma Pharmaceuticals, the Anavar test cam back as T-bol.
You really showed us, man...

Enjoy. Guess that now I will let natural selection do its work.

As a farewell present, let me at least "help" you one more time with giving you this 6 very secret tips from the underground bodybuilding scene:

1. You need to yell YOLO while pinning, ALWAYS, every time. Don't screw this man, it's important.
2. Always try to move the needle as much as you can while pinning.
3. Pin yourself at least 3 times in the same spot before pinning.
4. You need to pin the gear as fast as you can. You can do it with a friend and see who pins the fastest (the important part is that you both need to use the same syringe).
5. Only use 1 syringe for the whole cycle. Use it for everything. Clean it daily with alcohol pads.
6. Most important, try injecting directly in a vein. Remember, it will not work if you don't scream "Ef the rules" while pinning in the vain.

Now go! Go dreambuilder! With your new gear and information. Live long and prosper.

BTW, You are so childish you can't even say "**** the rules" like a man. It's like you wrote "**** the rules" and thought that it's not okay to write ****, so you wrote "Ef the rules".

Truth is, I feel sorry I even took the time to try and help you kid.

And please, sarcasm is like steroids, leave it to the grown ups.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 3, 2015)

Gear university. Best name ever.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 3, 2015)

dreambuilder said:


> Hey guys, I got my order through gear university. They are legit and professional.  I'm doing well, thanks for all your help(sarcasm intended). Maybe this will help others in my situation. Ef the rules!!



Hahaha. You got ripped off son!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 3, 2015)

We should go all bb.com on his ass and neg him into oblivion.


----------



## Milo (Nov 3, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> We should go all bb.com on his ass and neg him into oblivion.



Hah. I only have 1k reps so wouldn't do much.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 3, 2015)

Milo said:


> Hah. I only have 1k reps so wouldn't do much.



Who here has the highest rep power?


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 3, 2015)

Sometimes i have to smack my penis across the corner wall to get it to work,
My house went 4m having 3bedrooms to a large studio apartment......


----------



## Dex (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm going to buy some stock in Gear University just in case a bunch of noobs read this thread and decide to go there.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 3, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> There is no ****ing way this is a serious post.
> 
> 1). "I need a source"
> 2) "I ordered from the #3 source on a garbage website"
> ...



Maybe he can't get a source because he's an asshole?


----------

